# How Many?



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

How many who come here shouting (one way or the other) about immigration issues know even one immigrant? Even one illegal immigrant? A few? Some? Many? Hundreds? 

Emotion is all well and good for movies and sappy music, but the other stuff is more important.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

About as many as I thought...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 8, 2015)

Ignorance concerning immigration is comprehensive.

It would nonetheless be interesting if one of the board's more hateful opponents of immigration were to meet face to face with an undocumented immigrant to learn his story, who he is, and why he felt compelled to seek refuge in this country.


----------



## xdangerousxdavex (Apr 8, 2015)

Why do we need to know them? They exist, we see the numbers and we don't like it.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2015)

As I was saying...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 8, 2015)

How often does a friend's immigration status come up in conversation?

Or do we just come out and ask "hey- you illegal or whaaa?" 

Or maybe they be like "I'm an illegal immigrant, nice to meet you". 

Get real


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> How often does a friend's immigration status come up in conversation?
> 
> Or do we just come out and ask "hey- you illegal or whaaa?"
> 
> ...



That's another "no."


----------



## CultureCitizen (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> How often does a friend's immigration status come up in conversation?
> 
> Or do we just come out and ask "hey- you illegal or whaaa?"
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've known two illegals personally. One was the cousin of a friend from Nicaragua who worked as a trash collector since the first year in which he got into the US (he likes the pay and having free afternoons so he hasn't changed his job now that he is a legal citizen). In spite of the high pay of that particular job the demand is rather low. I met him while he was still an illegal.  
The other one was a Mexican who had been working as an illegal for five years but had been granted legal status a couple of years before I met him. He had elevated himself from factory worker to programmer at a mid sized firm.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 9, 2015)

Most of the people I hang around with are Immigrants. Many of my Immediate Family and many of my Relatives are Immigrants.

But that doesn't matter. The OP only wants to pick a fight.

Don't have Immigrant friends? Then you cant talk about it. You have many Immigrant friends but are still against illegal immigration? You're just wrong. End of discussion.

OP has the Mentality of a typical, miserable American Idiot.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> About as many as I thought...


You can think???


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2015)

I've known hundreds if not thousands since the early 1980's..I worked as a mason in high school,college and after for about 25 years......and they were not just people from south of our border, some were from Europe, Africa,,,Japan Korean......


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Most of the people I hang around with are Immigrants. Many of my Immediate Family and many of my Relatives are Immigrants.
> 
> But that doesn't matter. The OP only wants to pick a fight.
> 
> ...



If you want to look like less of an idiot next time, you could try asking for confirmation before posting stupid assumptions.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 12, 2015)

you can tell those who have never met any by the way they describe "all" of them....like Katz and shootspeados do.....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 12, 2015)

I sponsored one..............he is now my Son N Law..................

any more questions...................


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 12, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I sponsored one..............he is now my Son N Law..................
> 
> any more questions...................


not from me.....i have a few in my family too.....


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I sponsored one..............he is now my Son N Law..................
> ...



Everyone does.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 12, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


not Katz or speedos.....just ask them....


----------



## pismoe (Apr 13, 2015)

silly appeal to emotion , All types of immigration are ruining the USA no matter what their silly stories are ,   Let them build their homelands is my opinion !!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> , All types of immigration are ruining the USA




Wrong. LEGAL immigration is, and has always been, a source of strength and vitality for the US.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> How many who come here shouting (one way or the other) about immigration issues know even one immigrant? Even one illegal immigrant? A few? Some? Many? Hundreds?
> 
> Emotion is all well and good for movies and sappy music, but the other stuff is more important.



Using the same logic you would dismiss the doctor treating you for cancer unless he himself had first had cancer. That aside the empathy argument does you no good. I know plenty of people who want to come to this country but gave up petitioning because the wait is 23 years and by the time they get here they will be in their 50's. Still, you give illegals preference before these law abiding petitioners? How dare you.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

pismoe said:


> silly appeal to emotion , All types of immigration are ruining the USA no matter what their silly stories are ,   Let them build their homelands is my opinion !!



Indeed, they hail from a culture of violence and corruption and instead of creating a law abiding country of their own they opt for the one we created.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > How many who come here shouting (one way or the other) about immigration issues know even one immigrant? Even one illegal immigrant? A few? Some? Many? Hundreds?
> ...




That would not be "the same logic."


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> you give illegals preference before these law abiding petitioners?..




No, and I never said that. Pay attention.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 15, 2015)

let the illegals and plain old immigrants stay in and develop their own countries !!


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > you give illegals preference before these law abiding petitioners?..
> ...



Then what does your question matter? Every illegal allowed to stay and work in the US gets preference over all law abiding petitioners. Your question supposes that we should have empathy for those who have no empathy for law abiding immigrants?

Ahh I see. Poorly worded op. (UPDATE)


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2015)

Work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## 8236 (Apr 18, 2015)

You think _you_ have a problem? In Europe we have collectively decided to commit cultural suicide.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2015)

I have known many at work or in school. Two were good friends of mine.

Illegals? NOt so much.


----------



## Unkotare (May 3, 2015)

.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> How many who come here shouting (one way or the other) about immigration issues know even one immigrant? Even one illegal immigrant? A few? Some? Many? Hundreds?
> 
> Emotion is all well and good for movies and sappy music, but the other stuff is more important.



What exactly does it matter if they know them? I've known many fine illegal immigrants. Familiarity is not the crux of the issue. The issue is a system that forces us to pay for them in many cases. The issue is the high percentage of illegal immigrants who are criminals. And to a lesser extent, I believe the issue is about these open borders advocates (governments) who are not genuine/consistent in calling for open borders for America and not everyone else.


----------



## Unkotare (May 4, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > How many who come here shouting (one way or the other) about immigration issues know even one immigrant? Even one illegal immigrant? A few? Some? Many? Hundreds?
> ...




Who are these advocates?


----------



## charwin95 (May 5, 2015)

My clan rough estimate about 350+ legal immigrants through petition process from Spain and Philippines. About 50% works for me. If I include other people I know or other families close 3k. 
Illegals about 20 but family members not included. All of them are nice law abiding illegals. 
I do not support illegals.


----------



## charwin95 (May 5, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > How many who come here shouting (one way or the other) about immigration issues know even one immigrant? Even one illegal immigrant? A few? Some? Many? Hundreds?
> ...



Can I ask you a question if you don't mind? 
What kind of petition that takes 23 years? Bc oz this is the second time I heard from you. What do you mean giving up petition? Petitioning is filing an application then leave it there till you receive a notification. When they gave up, do they retrieve the application? 

I have a friend that used to work for US embassy in the Philippines but reassigned in Brazil. He is with me right now on vacation here in Key Biscayne, Fl. I asked him about this 23 years and he never heard of it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 5, 2015)

I've met and helped hundreds. I'm sure some are not the sort we want to come here but the ones I met were all coming here to work the fields. They would go back at the end of the season and return the next year. Most had jobs waiting for them, had cash to pay expenses and were basically good people. 

Migrant farm workers do not take jobs away from Americans. They do work Americans won't do and couldn't do even if it paid what we expect a job to pay. 

Look at the disaster in Alabama and ask yourself if that's what you want to see happen all across the country.


----------



## charwin95 (May 5, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've met and helped hundreds. I'm sure some are not the sort we want to come here but the ones I met were all coming here to work the fields. They would go back at the end of the season and return the next year. Most had jobs waiting for them, had cash to pay expenses and were basically good people.
> 
> Migrant farm workers do not take jobs away from Americans. They do work Americans won't do and couldn't do even if it paid what we expect a job to pay.
> 
> Look at the disaster in Alabama and ask yourself if that's what you want to see happen all across the country.



What countries did these migrant workers came from? Are you talking about H2A program? Braceros? 
I don't own a farm but I know people that own farms in Delano, Ca north of Bakersfield and Oregon. 
I built, sale, service and distribution of medical and hospital instruments. We do not H1 or illegal employee. It's impossible.


----------



## EatMorChikin (May 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've met and helped hundreds. I'm sure some are not the sort we want to come here but the ones I met were all coming here to work the fields. They would go back at the end of the season and return the next year. Most had jobs waiting for them, had cash to pay expenses and were basically good people.
> 
> Migrant farm workers do not take jobs away from Americans. They do work Americans won't do and couldn't do even if it paid what we expect a job to pay.
> 
> Look at the disaster in Alabama and ask yourself if that's what you want to see happen all across the country.



If you believe illegal invaders are only here picking fruit, you are insanely gullible. Or perhaps you are just that stupid.


----------

